# Pictures from Lagoon and Grand Waikikian Towers at the Hilton Hawaiian Village



## alwysonvac (Jan 25, 2013)

We're back home in cold NJ.

We had a chance to stay in the one bedroom plus units at both the HGVC Lagoon Tower and Grand Waikikian Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village on Oahu.

See links below for room photos in both towers.

*Grand Waikikian Tower *(room 2208) - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157632607903247/show/
Our reservation was made during HGVC Open Season window. We rented 2 nights.

*Lagoon Tower* (room 1063) - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157632554235307/show/
Our reservation was made during HGVC Club reservation window. We used our HGVC points to reserve 8 nights.


----------



## slum808 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow great pictures. Was that two full beds in the GW 1-bed plus?


----------



## presley (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.  We have the one bedroom GW reserved in a few months.  It was the only available.  After looking at the pics, I think I'll keep checking to see if Lagoon Tower comes available.  It just looks so much lighter and more Hawaiinish to me.


----------



## GregT (Jan 26, 2013)

Phyllis,

Thank you for posting, it helps alot to see these detailed pictures -- and makes me even more excited for the upcoming trip to HHV-Lagoon!

Thanks again for posting,

Best,

Greg


----------



## optimist (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you for posting your pictures.  We just returned from a couple of nights at the Lagoon Tower which we reserved through open season.   Our room faced the other side of the building so I am posting some pictures so people can see how the view is different.



I cannot seem to load anything more than a thumbnail picture, and it only allows me to do one. I have created a photobucket account and copy the URL.  So here is one picture, at least!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 26, 2013)

slum808 said:


> Wow great pictures. Was that two full beds in the GW 1-bed plus?



Yes, HGVC website states that they're double beds (also known as full).


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's some photos of the Lagoon Tower one bedroom plus from 2010 - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157623716277326/show/
NOTE: The furniture has been replaced.

RESORT NEWS
The Lagoon Tower has started replacing the major kitchen applicances (stove, fridge, dishwasher and microwave). It will be black instead of white.  They were replacing the appliances on the 23rd floor while we were there. The replace of all major applicances in the Lagoon Tower will be completed this year. 

The kitchen cabinets are also scheduled to be replaced (from white to wood) similiar to Grand Waikikian and Kalia towers. I don't remember the timeframe for the cabinet replacement.


----------



## slum808 (Jan 26, 2013)

alwysonvac said:


> Yes, HGVC website states that they're double beds (also known as full).



Interesting, is there still a pull out in the living room? Wondering how many you could fit in there.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 27, 2013)

slum808 said:


> Interesting, is there still a pull out in the living room? Wondering how many you could fit in there.



According to the website, there's a full size sleeper sofa.
My HGVC confirmation email states maximum occupancy 4.


----------



## vacationbear (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello alwaysonvac
Great pictures indeed!  

This past July we stayed in the Lagoon Tower, 23rd floor penthouse, 3bd Plus.
Very nice view of the Waikiki marina / ocean and this uuuuuugly hotel right in front of us.  
We also toured a 2bd penthouse in the GW, I guess around the 17th floor.

In both rooms we noticed noise (although it did not matter much to us...), not from the kids rejoicing in the paradise pool but from something else. Street noise possibly, AC equipment from surrounding hotels? Not sure.

Question for you regarding noise:
LT: did you notice any noise levels which you deemed disturbing? Any undue noise from the Luau show?

GW: same question, yet the views don't seem to be that great. You were close to Ala Moana Blvd? It would appear that one has to spend a ton of points to get into the premium rooms, not plus...


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 26, 2013)

Great pictures. Which did you prefer, Lagoon or Grand Waikakian? While we enjoyed our stay in the GW we really prefered the location and balcony of the LT. If we were to go back I think we'd try reserving in Kalia Tower just to see how we enjoyed those units for comparison.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 26, 2013)

vacationbear said:


> Question for you regarding noise:
> LT: did you notice any noise levels which you deemed disturbing? Any undue noise from the Luau show?



The Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) is a busy place. There is always some sort of noise at HHV until all of the live entertainment dies down (between midnight and the early morning hours)  
HHV newsletter - http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/docs/events-calendar.pdf

At the Lagoon Tower, I've stayed in the rooms facing the Rainbow Tower/Diamond Head, rooms directly facing the ocean (two bedroom premier) and rooms on the penthouse floor (two bedroom premier and three bedroom plus).
NOTE: I haven't stayed in the Lagoon Tower rooms facing the Aqua llikai Hotel & Suites (the landmark green building)

The oceanfront rooms appear to be the quietest although you can still hear the loud music playing from the onsite bars, the Luau and the private events being held on the lawn between the Lagoon Tower and Rainbow Tower.

If you're placed in a room near the parking garage, you also get to hear the squeaking tires from the garage all day. We had a two bedroom standard room on the corner facing the Rainbow tower at the time (our 1st Lagoon tower stay) but we only heard the garage noise while sitting out on the balcony facing the rainbow tower (NOTE: The corner rooms have two balconies).

We also heard the mechanism from the elevators when we stay in the two bedroom penthouse oceanview room facing the Rainbow but it really wasn't that bad. We just noticed it more during peak usage times. 



> GW: same question, yet the views don't seem to be that great. You were close to Ala Moana Blvd? It would appear that one has to spend a ton of points to get into the premium rooms, not plus...



I found the Grand Waikikian rooms facing Ala Moana Blvd the noisiest due to  the traffic noise. It took me by surprise at first. I only sat out on the balcony in the early morning hours and kept the balcony doors closed during the day due to the noise level. I can say that the sound proofing at the Grand Waikikian was very good since I didn't hear the traffic noise once the balcony doors were shut. I now appreciate how lucky we are that the Lagoon Tower is sheltered from most of the street noises. 

The standard Kalia tower rooms facing the city/mountain also gets some traffic noise but I don't recall it being as loud as it was at the Grand Waikikian. However, I've only stayed in the Kalia city/mountain view room once and it was many years ago.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 26, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> Great pictures. Which did you prefer, Lagoon or Grand Waikakian? While we enjoyed our stay in the GW we really prefered the location and balcony of the LT. If we were to go back I think we'd try reserving in Kalia Tower just to see how we enjoyed those units for comparison.




We prefer the Lagoon Tower for the location (furthest away from the high traffic noise area & closest to the ocean), the large balcony and the overall room layouts compared to the Grand Waikikian and the Kalia Towers.

The other two towers are nice but the Lagoon Tower offers the features that are most important to me and at the point levels I need for extended stays


----------



## vacationbear (Oct 27, 2013)

Alwysonvac
I completely agree with your assessment! And thanks for the info!
For the same reasons you mentioned we decided get a 2bd plus in the LT.

A major enjoyment of our past July vacation was the morning breakfast on the large balcony! Rainbow included one morning...   

Can't wait to see LT again next July....

Cheers


----------



## Lelandjn (Nov 22, 2013)

> I found the Grand Waikikian rooms facing Ala Moana Blvd the noisiest due to the traffic noise. It took me by surprise at first. I only sat out on the balcony in the early morning hours and kept the balcony doors closed during the day due to the noise level. I can say that the sound proofing at the Grand Waikikian was very good since I didn't hear the traffic noise once the balcony doors were shut. I now appreciate how lucky we are that the Lagoon Tower is sheltered from most of the street noises. /QUOTE]
> 
> We visited the Village last summer and did a quick tour of the GW then later bought a 2 BR plus in the Lagoon tower on the secondary market, but by the time our purchase processed there weren't any rooms available next July when we return.  So instead for our return trip next July we had to use our points for a 2 BR partial ocean view at the GW.  Do you have any advice about which room we should request and which floor?  I want to make sure that my partial view is of he village and not the marina.  Thanks


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 23, 2013)

Lelandjn said:


> We visited the Village last summer and did a quick tour of the GW then later bought a 2 BR plus in the Lagoon tower on the secondary market, but by the time our purchase processed there weren't any rooms available next July when we return.  So instead for our return trip next July we had to use our points for a 2 BR partial ocean view at the GW.  Do you have any advice about which room we should request and which floor?  I want to make sure that my partial view is of he village and not the marina.  Thanks



Hi Lelandjn and Welcome to TUG 

Which room category did you book at the Grand Waikikian?
- standard 2 BR
- 2 BR plus
- 2 BR premier


----------



## GregT (Nov 23, 2013)

Lelandjn said:


> So instead for our return trip next July we had to use our points for a 2 BR partial ocean view at the GW.  Do you have any advice about which room we should request and which floor?  I want to make sure that my partial view is of he village and not the marina.  Thanks



Leland,

Congrats on your Lagoon Tower purchase -- that is a great property!

With respect to Grand Waikikian, I would request a Diamond Head side room, highest floor possible.  

However, I would temper your expectations.  There are only six floors of Partial Ocean View on the DH side, and 18 floors of Partial Ocean View on the Marina Side.    If they do put you on the marina side, hopefully you will get one of the high floors which will at least put you farther away from road noise.

Good luck and enjoy your stay!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 23, 2013)

Great pics. We'll be in a Lagoon Tower 1-BDRM the second week of December, so interesting to see the pics and the difference between 2 different rooms.

Anybody have any pics of a Lagoon Tower Studio?  I just snagged one late  last night for my wife's son, he won't be camping out on our sofa bed in the living room. :whoopie: Be nice to see what the studio will look like.  Since I have a reservation for a 1-Bdrm and another reservation for a studio, is it worth asking for a 2-Bdrm? Or just get the best view/location room for the 1-Bdrm?

I liked seeing the November HHV info also.

Where's the best place to see the Tuesday nite fireworks?

Thanks again -


----------



## bastroum (Nov 23, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Great pics. We'll be in a Lagoon Tower 1-BDRM the second week of December, so interesting to see the pics and the difference between 2 different rooms.
> 
> Anybody have any pics of a Lagoon Tower Studio?  I just snagged one late  last night for my wife's son, he won't be camping out on our sofa bed in the living room. :whoopie: Be nice to see what the studio will look like.  Since I have a reservation for a 1-Bdrm and another reservation for a studio, is it worth asking for a 2-Bdrm? Or just get the best view/location room for the 1-Bdrm?
> 
> ...



The Studios in the Lagoon Tower are like small hotel rooms. No balconies. Just a closed in room. Many right next to the elevators. Good to sleep in, nothing else.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 23, 2013)

bastroum said:


> The Studios in the Lagoon Tower are like small hotel rooms. No balconies. Just a closed in room. Many right next to the elevators. Good to sleep in, nothing else.



In the Lagoon Tower, only the studios located on the penthouse floor have balconies.

Here are some photos of the Lagoon Tower studios - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135741

Sorry, they cancelled the additional fireworks on Tuesday night (now it's Friday night only)- http://www.bizjournals.com/pacific/...0/hilton-hawaiian-village-cancels-second.html


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 24, 2013)

I am in unit 1402 at GW.  I would recommend anyone with a 2 br plus unit request on of these XX02 units,  if you want a sunset view.  I can even see the ocean from the bed in the master br. Full ocean view unit, not just ocean glimpse


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 25, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> I am in unit 1402 at GW.  I would recommend anyone with a 2 br plus unit request on of these XX02 units,  if you want a sunset view.  I can even see the ocean from the bed in the master br. Full ocean view unit, not just ocean glimpse



please post a picture


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 25, 2013)

X2 - Pics Please. 

I showed my wife the Lagoon Tower pics and she thought the units looked a little dated (probably those white cabinets, which we point out on House Hunters all the time).  I think we'll have to stay in the GW next time (extra points ).


----------



## bastroum (Nov 25, 2013)

The units have been refurbished. Not dated at all. We find them much more comfortable than GW along with better views and a closer walk to the beach.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 25, 2013)

bastroum said:


> The units have been refurbished. Not dated at all. We find them much more comfortable than GW along with better views and a closer walk to the beach.


Thanks. I thought only the bathrooms were updated? As I mentioned in my post, it's probably those white cabinets.  Hopefully when she sees the Lagoon Tower units in-person in 12 days she'll feel differently.  White cabinets = Tropical Look/Feel


----------



## bastroum (Nov 25, 2013)

Most (if not all) of the white cabinets have been replaced with dark wood cabinets similar to GW. We've stayed in both GW and Lagoon. I would be VERY surprised if you preferred the GW. The only advantage to the GW (IMHO) are the washer/dryer units in the suites.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 25, 2013)

I will post some pictures and the room layout when I get a chance.  The room next door might be a better choice, same view but facing over the convention center, but it might be quieter.  You do get a luau view and sunset from both room.  The rooftop Luau at HHV is at this end of the parking structure, I watched part of it last evening.  

I would strongly suggest the diamond head side.  Traffic noise is bad.  It is much quieter in the Lagoon Tower facing the grassy area.  I even think City and/or Marina views at the Lagoon Tower might be quieter than GW, as I have a partial view of Ala Moana off the balcony that the lobby, and I have a full view off the balcony in the second BR.   Ala Moana is the source of much of the noise.  But GW has great soundproofing.  You close the sliding door and the noise is gone.

I find the living area small in the GW than in the LT.  I would pick a LT over a GW as I don't think the Washer and Dryer are worth the extra points.  I also feel that the really nice Premium rooms and penthouse rooms are so many points that I would not be able to justify it to myself.  For a special occasion maybe, but then only maybe. 

I am also checking out the 3 BR Presidential to Wyndham today,  I booked it for 1 night,  using my 50% a 1 BR and getting a fee upgrade to the 3 BR Presidential.  That is the one feature that I value on my Wyndham that I don't get on my Hilton, the cheaper last minute bookings.  Open season is OK, but Wyndham's approach I like better.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 25, 2013)

bastroum said:


> Most (if not all) of the white cabinets have been replaced with dark wood cabinets similar to GW. We've stayed in both GW and Lagoon. I would be VERY surprised if you preferred the GW. The only advantage to the GW (IMHO) are the washer/dryer units in the suites.



Nice to know that they have been upgraded since these:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157623716277326/show/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157632554235307/show/

I'll have to take some pictures and video's when we're there in December. :whoopie:

Also nice to see that they have rice cookers in the kitchen, like at Waikoloa.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 25, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Nice to know that they have been upgraded since these:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157623716277326/show/
> 
> ...



HGVC was just starting their 2013 renovations in the Lagoon Tower during my January 2013 visit. So I didn't have photos of the latest renovations. 

Here's a link GregT's 2013 photos that show the Lagoon Tower kitchen renovations - https://hhvrenovationsviewpics.shutterfly.com/pictures

They replaced the major kitchen applicances (stove, fridge, dishwasher and microwave to black instead of white) and the kitchen cabinets (from white to wood) similiar to GW and Kalia towers. No news when the small appliances will be changed.


JMHO... If room furnishing and amenities (separate tub/shower, in room washer/dryer, etc) are more important to you than view/room size then I suggest staying at the Grand Waikikian in the future.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 25, 2013)

alwysonvac said:


> HGVC was just starting their 2013 renovations in the Lagoon Tower during my January 2013 visit. So I didn't have photos of the latest renovations.
> 
> Here's a link GregT's 2013 photos that show the Lagoon Tower kitchen renovations - https://hhvrenovationsviewpics.shutterfly.com/pictures
> 
> ...



Cool, besides a rice maker, they come stocked with Captain Morgan 

I take it the room in the photo's wasn't the notorious #68 

Nice view 

I was just relaying the wifies comments about the white cabinets and looking dated, either way I'll be happy and would look forward to going back.  In fact, we'll be back to the Lagoon Tower December of 2014 for a few days, after a week at the Marriott Waiohai on Kauai. I'm to cheap to use extra points to stay at the GW.  I book, I pay, she goes.


----------



## GregT (Nov 26, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Cool, besides a rice maker, they come stocked with Captain Morgan




But by the end of the week, the Captain Morgan is gone and they don't re-stock.   

It was not the Dreaded Room 68, I think it was 70.  That brings back great memories!   

Best,

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 30, 2013)

*Updated photos of the studios in the Lagoon Tower*

From Tripadvisor


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 30, 2013)

Also from TRIPADVISOR.COM


Photo of the windows in the studios (w/o a balcony) in the Lagoon Tower.


----------

